# Digital Weighing Scales?



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Does anyone know a good and cheep place we can get some digital weighing scales from....??

Many Thanks


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> Does anyone know a good and cheep place we can get some digital weighing scales from....??
> 
> Many Thanks


I got mine from Argos for about £12 : victory:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

they have/had? some in lidl for about 2.99 i think


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

I was going to suggest LIDL too. Have to be aware that they only sell non food items for a week or so. They "theme" their sales. Just done motorcyling which piqued my interest. Check their website www.lidl.co.uk and they detail their upcoming specials.


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Poundstretcher's cheapest are about a tenner I think.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

The only thing I would add on digital scales is make sure you get some spare batteries - the life on them is shockingly bad! I bought a set from Argos, Salter ones with a round cell battery - it's lasted about 2 weeks, and they've only been used about 6 times! :censor:


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Go t'Asda :whistling2:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i got mine from tesco, £4.99 and they had a spare button cell battery too, then i looked at the batteris by the till and they were £2.99 each so its like buy 2 batteries get some scales free lol, acurate to the gram by the way


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I use tesco ones too, think I paid £7.99 for them


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Lotus Nut said:


> they have/had? some in lidl for about 2.99 i think





MAG man said:


> I was going to suggest LIDL too. Have to be aware that they only sell non food items for a week or so. They "theme" their sales. Just done motorcyling which piqued my interest. Check their website www.lidl.co.uk and they detail their upcoming specials.


:lol2: Just looked at its 'fishing gear' at my local lidl...I'll not be telling Jakey that one cos we've already got enough shit....:whistling2:

Off to tescos me thinks 

Thanks everyone : victory:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> Go t'Asda :whistling2:


They didnt have any digital ones in my local asda  and I want em for weighing my crestie...we have non digital ones that give us a rough idea for the snakes etc but now we have ikkle snakes tooo :crazy:


----------

